# EPDM Folie



## anz111 (23. Jan. 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe in den letzten Tagen versucht, eine EPDM Folie für meinen Teich zu suchen. Jetzt habe ich einen Anbieter gefunden, aber leider sehr sehr teuer. Fällt euch dazu eine bessere Lösung ein?

Siehe Bild

LG Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Das Problem ist das EPDM Folie seit ca. 2 Jahren im Preis nur einen Weg kennt, drastisch nach oben, Firestone als führender Hersteller hat allein im letzten Jahr die Preise um fast 20% erhöht, das geben die Konfektionierbetriebe weiter. PVC-Folien hingegen bewegen sich im Preis nur ganz leicht.


----------



## tomsteich (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Morsche Oliver,

ich dachte Du wolltest PVC? Der Preis ist echt gruselig, das stimmt, selbst wenn Du jetzt noch ein paar Euros pro qm. bei einem anderen Anbieter sparst.

Bevor jetzt gleich wieder Sponsor und viele andere auf mir rumhacken, EPDM ist für mich prinzipiell o.k., wenn die Teichform dazu passt. Du solltest da genau messen und dann eine Entscheidung treffen.

Wenn Du die Folie in diesem rechteckigen Maß so bestellst, schmeisst Du doch sicher jede Menge teuren Verschnitt weg. Bei PVC bekommst Du kostengünstig eine individuelle Massanfertigung (< 1 Euro Aufpreis, bei EPDM unbezahlbar). Das Ausmessen wird bei den Anbietern sehr gut erklärt. 

Im letzten Jahr hatte auch eine Teichbauerin hier (aus Österreich) auf die Empfehlungen der EPDM-Fans gehört und sich 380 qm EPDM gekauft, obwohl diese bei Massanfertigung nur 230 qm gebraucht hätte. Letztendlich hat sie so über 1.200,-- Euro in den Müll geworfen.

Bei Deiner ovalen Teichform ist der Verschnitt prozentual sicher deutlich geringer als in diesem Beispiel und bei weitem nicht so extrem wie bei mir (siehe mein beigefügtes Aufmaß). Ich brauchte an der breitesten Stelle 17,10 Meter und an der schmalsten Stelle 2,20 Meter.

Mehr als 50 qm kommen aber, denke ich, bei Dir da schnell zusammen. Bei ca. 14 Euro pro qm. würde ich mir das überlegen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## anz111 (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Liebe Leute!

Wie ihr seht, ist meine ganzes Projekt streng militärisch durchgeplant .

Aber da am Sonntag bereits der Baggerfahrer vorbeikommt und sich das alles mal anschaut, gehts ja schon in die Umsetzungsphase. Bei diesen Preisen werd ich wohl wirklich bei PVC bleiben. Außer jemand hat eine wirklich zündende Idee dazu.

So long

Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Der Grundpreis bei EPDM ist höher und bei Fierstone EPDM die Fügetechnik sehr aufwendig, daher Maßanfertigungen auch sehr aufwendig und daher preislich nicht die günstigste Variante. Bei anderen EPDM Herstellern Trelleborg oder Saargummi ist die Fügetechnik wesentlich einfacher, daher der Aufpreis auf den Grundpreis nicht so teuer und Maßanfertigungen im Verhältnis zur rechteckigen Folie des gleichen Herstellers rechnen sich in der Regel. 

Aber im Preis ist PVC die günstigste und meistverkaufteste Ware.

Jeder muß selbst entscheiden was für ihn selbst wichtiger ist, die mechanische maximal Belastung, dann sollte es HDPE sein oder eine Folie die man optimalst verstecken kann und die maximal Witterungsbeständig ist, dann ist es EPDM. PVC liegt dann je nach Qualität irgendwo dazwischen und ist ein Kompromiss, wobei dieser nicht schlechter sein muß als die anderen beiden Varianten.

Nur sollte man die PVC dann auch danach aussuchen, welche Eigenschaften die Folie haben soll, denn bei PVC gibt es erhebliche Qualitätsunterschiede und dann natürlich auch Preisunterscheide, günstig heißt meist das die Folie steif ist, hochwertige und teurere Folien sind dann schon wieder fast so weich wie EPDM, leider dann aber auch preislich fast beim Firestone EPDM Preis.


----------



## anz111 (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Schaut mal da:

http://www.geaplan.de/teichfolie-planer_epdm.php

EPDM geht auch auf Rastermaß, trotzdem noch teuer, aber mit viel weniger Verschnitt.

LG Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Das meine ich auch, das ist die Trelleborg Folie, die kann man mit einem Automaten schweißen undsomit auch als Raster fertigen. Von der Qualität besser als Firestone, aber als Rollenware auch entsprechend teurer, als Maßanfertigung relativiert sich der Nachteil.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

..der für mich günstigste war immer Teichbedarf Wilke Nordstemmen  gib mal Teichbedarfnordstemmen ein..


----------



## Joerg (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Hallo Oliver,
was muss denn die Folie abkönnen und wie lange soll sie halten?
Falls in dem Teich auch jemand baden geht und dann über die Folie läuft ist das etwas anders als ein Weiher.
Ist das ein Areal in dem auch in 10 Jahren noch was los ist?
Kann ein Wasserverlust einfach ausgeglichen werden?

EPDM ist wesentlich langlebiger und deutlich belastbarer. Die Verarbeitung schwieriger und der Preis höher.
Ich denke ein Preis von 7-8€ ist normal, bei der Größe findet sich möglicherweise auch ein Sponsor.
(Referenzprojekt für den Wassersport eingerichtet mit entsprechenden Artikeln in Zeitungen. )

 PVC günstiger und einfach zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Tabor12 (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

@Oliver: Ich habe für meine EPDM 9,50 /m bezahlt, ich such mal schnell den Anbieter - Moment, hat super geklappt.
http://www.teichfolie.de/product_in...uk--1-52-mm--RA-inkl--Teichvlies-300g-m-.html 

ich habe gekauft bei http://www.teichfolien.at/teichfolie_preis_epdm_teichfolie_kautschukfolie.html, es hat toll geklappt, war in 4 Tagen da. 

LG


----------



## anz111 (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Hallo!

Heute habe ich noch mal mit einem Anbieter telefoniert, war sehr interessant. Betreffend meiner Teichgröße hat er von einer EPDM Folie abgeraten. Er sagte, dass man für den Schwimmteich eine stärkere Folie benötigt, die in dieser Größe geklebt werden müsste. Das Kleben bezeichnete er als Schwachstelle. Weiterer großer Nachteil ist im Falle einer Beschädigung. 

Der Anbieter hat mir eine PVC Folie mit 1,5 mm geraten, maßgeschneidert. Lt. seinen Angaben sind die Folien mittlerweile ähnlich lange haltbar wie EPDM Folie, da habe sich viel getan. Wieder das Argument der Beschädigung, die jeder leicht kleben könne. 

Beschädigungen einer EPDM Folie hätten den großen Nachteil, dass diese wenn dann eher reißen würde, da sie meistens leicht unter Spannung bzw. Zug stehe, wie ein Fahrradschlauch. PVC würde da mehr aushalten.

Thats it, nur zur Info!

LG Oliver


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Auch wenn es jetzt ja eher augenscheinlich in Richtung PVC geht ,[URL="http://www.teichfolie-onlineshop.de/shopping_cart.php"]hier[/URL] mal ein anderer Anbieter und mal nen 1000 er gespart !


----------



## Joerg (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Hallo Oliver,
Anbieter neigen dazu, das Produkt zu empfehlen, was sie im Angebot haben.
Bei der Zusammensetzung der PVC Folien hat sich genausowenig getan wie an der von EPDM.
Ein paar Weichmacher mehr machen eine PVC Folie nicht UVC resistent.

Die EPDM Folie ist deutlich reißfester als PVC, da diese deutlich dehnbarer ist (400%)
Mit dem einfachen Kleben hat er wohl Recht, ich habe bei meiner PVC auch schon öfter Löcher geflickt.
Auf das Flicken hab ich keine Lust mehr und habe entscheiden im Teich nun eine bessere Lösung zu verwenden.

Was die angemessene Lösung für dein Projekt ist muss du entscheiden. Es gibt für beide Lösungen Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## anz111 (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Hallo Jörg!

Welche PVC Folie hast du denn verwendet. Wie hast du die Löcher in die Folie bekommen?

LG Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Hallo Jörg, hallo Oliver,

PVC wird nicht resistent durch die neuen Zusammensetzungen, aber resistenter, die Hersteller geben bis zu, je nach Qualität, 15 Jahre Garantie. Es gibt auch welche ohne Garantie, die ist natürlich dann in 1-5 Jahren hin.


----------



## benmao (24. Jan. 2013)

Sponsor schrieb:


> ..., die Hersteller geben bis zu, je nach Qualität, 15 Jahre Garantie. Es gibt auch welche ohne Garantie, die ist natürlich dann in 1-5 Jahren hin.



Gibt's hier wirklich so große Qualitätsunterschiede?


----------



## Joerg (24. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Hallo Oliver,
ich hatte damals die günstigste genommen. 
War schon mal im Teich baden und spitze Kiesel haben dann Löcher verursacht.
Von außen kamen dann noch Wühlmäuse, die sie auch zum fressen gern hatten.


----------



## Patrick K (25. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Hallo Oliver 

Erstmal finde die Aussage deines "Anbieters " voll der Hammer , ich kann da nur den Kopf schüttel, das du da eine stärkere Folie brauchst ,also besser eine PVC.......oder PVC hat ähnliche Lebenerwartung wie EPDM hihiihihihihihihi    bei Qualitäts EPDM geht man von mindestens 50 Jahren aus

Klar in einem hat er recht wenn EPDM mal beschädigt ist reisst sie eventuell aber die musst du erst mal beschädigen, nimm mal ein Stück EPDM Folie und versuche mal diese mit am Teich verwendeten Utensilien zu beschädigen.....:smoki......

Dehnung 400% das heist 1Meter Folie kann man auf 4 Meter ziehn , zieh mal an einer PVC...


Es gibt keine besser Folie zum Teichbau als EPDM Folie 

Das einzige was noch besser ist ist PE, ist aber irgend wie keine Folie ,zumindest für mich

nimm die EPDM, lieber etwas mehr ausgeben aber du hast deine Ruhe und noch was, kauf 

lieber bei jemand der nicht solchen Quatsch erzählt....:__ nase

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## Tabor12 (25. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Hallo Oliver ! 
Ich habe übrigens die 1,52 mm EPDM genommen. 

LG


----------



## anz111 (25. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich muss da mal schnell was richtig stellen. Ich habe bei dem Händler nach einer 1 mm HDPE Folie angefragt und ihm die Größe meines Teiches geschildert - per mail. Er hat mich daraufhin zurückgerufen und mir gesagt, dass er für einen Schwimmteich unbedingt eine stärkere Folie nehmen würde. Im EPDM Fall eben 1.52 mm. 

Zu seiner Ehrenrettung möchte ich schon sagen, dass bei diesem Händler auch EPDM Folie angeboten wird und zwar in unterschiedlichsten Stärken. Dann ging das Gespräch in Richtung PVC und mir wurden sehr einleuchtend die Unterschiede erklärt. Hier vor allem, dass diese nicht mehr so groß sind.

Bei den 5 Angeboten, die ich mir von den Teichbauern habe machen lassen, haben 2 mit EPDM angeboten, die anderen mit vor Ort verschweißter PVC Folie. Bei den beiden anderen hätte ich den Teich immer so bauen müssen, dass sich das mit den 15 m Breite ausgeht.

Ein weiteres Argument für PVC ist für mich die Bauweise von NG. Die verwenden ja nur 1 mm  PVC Folie.

EPDM Folien sind sicher die bessere Wahl, da gebe ich allen recht. Mein Teich hat aber eine maximale Folienbreite von 20,45 m und da wird es eben wirklich teuer. Die Frage die ich mir jetzt einfach stelle ist, ob die Unterschiede so gravierend sind, dass ich bereit bin, um ca. 3000 Euro mehr auszugeben. Denn so viel machts bei der billigsten gefunden Variante mit EPDM etwa aus. 

Und wenn mir ein Händler, der ja auch Geld verdienen will und EPDM verkauft, sagt, er würde in diesem Fall zu PVC greifen, na ja, dann hat das schon was für sich. 

Hier würde die NG Bauweise, bei der eben eine 1mm Folie verwendet wird, was ich persönlich für einen Schwimmteich für total bescheuert halte vor allem bei dem Preis bei NG für diese Folie, und anschließend die Folie zu vermörteln wieder für eine optisch schöne und preislich günstigere Variante als mit EPDM.

Wenn man natürlich mit den 15 m Breite auskommt, würde ich nie was anderes als EPDM nehmen.

Mein Kopf braucht bald mal Urlaub

so long

Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (25. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Dann haben die Händler wohl keine Lust an eine 15,25 m Bahn eine 4,10 oder 6,15 m dranzukleben, verstehe ich zwar nicht, eine PVC müssen die auch in 2m breiten Bahnen zu einer 20 m breiten Folie zusammenschweißen. Der Arbeitsaufwand ist von daher nicht höher bei EPDM. Aber man kann halt immer noch viel Geld mit dem Argument verdienen, das ist ja so aufwendig.................

Blödsinn, in diesem Fall nur Geldmacherei.


----------



## anz111 (25. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Also wie das technisch zu lösen ist, keine Ahnung. Ich will den Produzenten da nichts in die Schuhe schieben.

Mit PVC habe ich einiges an Erfahrung, da ich schon 2 Faltboote mit reiner PVC Haut gebaut habe bzw. geklebt habe. Wem das interessiert, der kann mal da http://libelle-austria.de.tl/SeaTour-17-_-Libelle.htm nachschauen. Man hat es hier zwar mit keinen so hohen Gewichten auf der Folie zu tun, aber beim Befahren eines Flusses schrammt man schon mal über die Steine. Das PVC hat das bisher ohne Leck locker überstanden. Zwar nimmt man da gewebeverstärktes PVC, aber dafür in wesentlich dünnerer Qualität.

Da es noch keine 50 jährigen HDPE Teiche gibt und auch keine vergleichbaren PVC Teiche denke ich, dass hier viel Markeding dabei ist. 

Wie gesagt - es stellt sich die Frage, ob der Qualitätsunterschied den Preis rechtfertigt.Alles andere ist eine Glaubensfrage wie bei vielen Dingen....

Ich danke auf jeden Fall für die rege Beteiligung. Ich finde es echt spitze hier im Forum, denn mir gehts wie jeden anderen auch. Einen Schwimmteich baut man meist nur einmal und dann sicher das erste mal. Einfach spitze!!!

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## PeterBoden (25. Jan. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Ich habe in meinem Lightroomkatalog noch einmal nach weiteren Bildern von meiner [post=353712]Folienverlegung[/post] speziell wegen der Klebenaht gesucht.
Irgend etwas umwerfend Neues zeigen die Fotos natürlich nicht, wie schon so oft genannt, Bilder sagen immer mehr als Worte.

Zunächst ein Stück der 15,25m breiten, 1,52mm dicken EPDM-Foliebahn. Direkt von der Rolle abgerollt.
 
Man kann hier im Bild senkrechte Streifen auf der Bahn sehen, sie sind in ca. 2m Abstand angeordnet. Das kommt von Firestone selber, dem Hersteller. Anscheinend werden die Rollen aus solchen Bahnen zusammengesetzt, das ist wie aus einem Guss, höchstwahrscheinlich vulkanisiert. Diese Streifen sind -gefühlt- etwas härter als der Rest und minimal dicker, ich will mich da aber nicht festlegen, wie gesagt, gefühlt.

In den beiden folgenden Bildern habe ich die Klebenaht -welche meine Folienfirma professionell in ihrer Werkstatt durchgeführt hat- mit gelben Strichen annähernd markiert.
Es ist die Klebenaht wo an die 15,25m breite Bahn nochmals eine 9m breite Bahn angeklebt werden musste. Beide Bahnen überlappen sich mit 10 bis 15cm Breite und sind da verklebt. Zusätzlich ist von einer Seite nochmals ein ebenso breites Nahtklebeband drüber geklebt. Die Naht ist da 4,5mm stark.
Dort, bei den roten Strichen, direkt in der Ecke hat die Folienfirma einen weitere Eckverstärkung aufgeklebt, ein Stück Folie mit etwa 25cm Durchmesser. (Stärke hier 6mm)
Beim Ziehen des angeklebten Stückes mit 9x11m hatte ich gar nicht an diese Ecke gedacht (wer denkt an solch einem Tag schon an diverse Einzelheiten), als dann insgesamt 11 Mann gezogen haben (500kg Zugkraft) und die Ecke sich spannte da dachte ich dann auch: "Hoffentlich reißt da nichts".
Gar nichts ist passiert, die Ecke sieht immer noch aus wie bei der Lieferung.


----------



## anz111 (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Hallo Leute!

Habe gestern meinen 250igsten Teich :smoki angeschaut, leider war der unter einigen Metern Schnee nicht zu sehen. Aber die Infos sind ganz interessant. 

8 Jahre alter Schwimmteich - mit minimalster Technik - 140 m2 groß.
Der Besitzer hat sich den Teich bauen lassen. Dabei wurde eine 1,14 mm starke EPDM Folie verwendet. Der Teichbauer verwendet keine dickeren Folien und klebt diese auch vor Ort auf das passende Stücke zusammen. Bisher hat es keinerlei Probleme mit der Folie gegeben und wird auch vom Besitzer als völlig ausreichen empfunden. Interessant dabe ist die sehr kanitge Bauweise - Fotos gibts leider keine. Das Becken wurde mit Schalsteinen gemauert und die Folie sehr streng mit Unteralge eines 300er Vlies über die Mauerkante als Abgrenzung gezogen. Schaut wirklich wild aus und hält trotzdem allem stand.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Sag mal oliver, um den kopf noch bissel zum rauchen zu bringen, hast du mal über hdpe nachgedacht? Ist zwar etwas teurer,aber man benötigt theoretisch kein vlies. Hdpe ist tierisch stabil, selbst hunde-/katzenkrallen oder reiherschnäbel können dem nichts anhaben. Also ich bin hdpe-fan  denn es gibt nichts besseres.


----------



## anz111 (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Danke für den Hinweis. Aber bei einer Größe von 250 m2 scheidet das fast aus....


----------



## benmao (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*



Moonlight schrieb:


> ... über hdpe nachgedacht? Ist zwar etwas teurer,aber man benötigt theoretisch kein vlies. Hdpe ist tierisch stabil, selbst hunde-/katzenkrallen oder reiherschnäbel können dem nichts anhaben. Also ich bin hdpe-fan  denn es gibt nichts besseres.



Wie dick ist denn so eine HDPE-Folie? Kann man die überhaupt noch verlegen?
Meine Rhizomsperre für den Bambus ist 2 mm HDPE. Das ist sehr steif.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Hdpe gibts auch in unterschiedlichen stärken. Ich glaube meins war 1,5mm (wenn ich mich nicht irre). 
.
Sicher ist das ziemlich steif. Meins ist vom fachmann faltenfrei verlegt worden und liegt wie eine wanne innerhalb der schalsteine. 
.
Selbst kann man das sicher nicht machen, zumal einem die werkzeuge und geräte fehlen. 
.
Mandy


----------



## Tabor12 (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Wir hatten auch so einen Kostenvoranschlag für diese Hdpe - hat dann das verlegen der Folie mit Folie natürlich mehr als das doppelte gekostet wie die 1,52 mm EPDM. Darum fiel die Entscheidung nicht schwer  
LG


----------



## Lilapause (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: EPDM Folie*

Hallo Oliver,

15 Euro pro m² ist aber ziemlich heftig. Ich habe mal gerade beim Online Shop nachgeschaut, wo ich zuletzt meine PVC Folie im Rahmen einer Aktion günstig gekauft hatte. Auch wenn das Angebot vorbei ist, scheinen die Preise dort auch für andere Folienarten immer noch ziemlich human zu sein. Da zahlst Du knapp 8 Euro für 1mm EPDM. Schau mal hier, ob das was für Dich wäre.

Vielleicht reicht Dir ja diese Stärke? Vor allem ist bei dem Preis der Unterschied zu PVC auch nicht ganz so gravierend. Aber vielleicht hast Du mittlerweile auch ganz andere Pläne.


----------

